# 50” at Alum



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Thought I seen somewhere that someone caught a 50” Muskie at Alum can anyone confirm or deny that. Thanks


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes it did happen...was credible witnesses also.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Was there a picture. Can't remember where I seen it


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

I would guess there are plenty of 50"ers in Alum. Got a 46'er approximately 6 yrs ago and I don't even fish seriously for them.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup a 52” came crappie fishing the back of the first cove north of 36/37 on East side in 3’ of water in late April. Caught on a Medium Light St. Croix with 6lb test on a Roadrunner and twister tail hooked perfectly in the corner of the mouth. Broke our small dipnet so she was released in the water. Had a Basspro tape that was 48” and she was a solid 4” longer than the tape in the water. Been 2004-2005 range. Biggest musky I’ve ever seen. I was so worried we were going to kill her, I just wanted to handle as little as possible. We have caught 4-5 over the years trolling over 40.” I will say numbers are WAY down it seems. We catch very few anymore. Only 4 last year and none over 30”. I do not target them at all but will say they cruise the same areas saugeye do. The two humps North of the camping ramps by Cheshire ALWAYS give up a few every summer.

For the naysayers, no pictures, so it didn’t happen though. Last time I posted this I got some sh!t. Someone asked, so I’m telling, but I won’t again. Anyone that knows me, knows I’m a straight shooter and actually very conservative when telling “stories.” This was a trophy of a lifetime for some...me more of an oddity.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Yup a 52” came crappie fishing the back of the first cove north of 36/37 on East side in 3’ of water in late April. Caught on a Medium Light St. Croix with 6lb test on a Roadrunner and twister tail hooked perfectly in the corner of the mouth. Broke our small dipnet so she was released in the water. Had a Basspro tape that was 48” and she was a solid 4” longer than the tape in the water. Been 2004-2005 range. Biggest musky I’ve ever seen. I was so worried we were going to kill her, I just wanted to handle as little as possible. We have caught 4-5 over the years trolling over 40.” I will say numbers are WAY down it seems. We catch very few anymore. Only 4 last year and none over 30”. I do not target them at all but will say they cruise the same areas saugeye do. The two humps North of the camping ramps by Cheshire ALWAYS give up a few every summer.
> 
> For the naysayers, no pictures, so it didn’t happen though. Last time I posted this I got some sh!t. Someone asked, so I’m telling, but I won’t again. Anyone that knows me, knows I’m a straight shooter and actually very conservative when telling “stories.” This was a trophy of a lifetime for some...me more of an oddity.


congrats bb i BELEIVE!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job Brahmabull. I believe.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen....kidding...thats a dandy for sure!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Last years PITA...both firsts for them.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

52" Muskie on 6lb test - Wow Congrats! I caught 3 small ones last year crappie fishing and caught 5 the year before. Even those little ones are fun to catch on a crappie rod.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Snyd said:


> 52" Muskie on 6lb test - Wow Congrats! I caught 3 small ones last year crappie fishing and caught 5 the year before. Even those little ones are fun to catch on a crappie rod.


She was super lethargic and didn’t go nuts. Was exciting and tense for a few minutes.

Here is another one my uncle caught pushing 46+/-” this past October perch fishing at Chautauqua. Again...caught on 6lb test with Medium Light St Croix.










First year of new boat on first trip, my buddy caught one on 10lb Suffix braid at Chautauqua with Medium Light St. Croix. This fish was 41”

All these fish are accidents.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Caught this one in the spillway on the first cast on 5/11/18.
My first Muskie


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

No pics didn't happen.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ir0nMan said:


> No pics didn't happen.


Don’t you have baby seals to club???


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Did you get a weight on that fish? Might of been a state record, the state record is only 50.25 inches long but weighed 55.13 lbs. Incredible fish!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

No again we didn’t even bring her all the way into the boat. She was not nearly that fat though.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Job. Nice pics guys too!!


----------

